# Denny under saddle



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahhh... lovely!! You two look great together, he's such a pretty boy, looks even better undersaddle!

Probably feels pretty big compared to Maia?!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i love denny!!! he's so handsome.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks you two!! He doesn't feel all that big actually, although he does stand around 16.2hh.

Do I look big on him?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

you look tiny on him! he looks longggg. haha. such a cutiee!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Heels down, missy!!!! lol

I LOVE that last pic of you two with the fall leaves... Sooooo beautiful.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You DO NOT look big/tall for him. You look tiny! 

You now what I'm not going to critique anything Denny is doing because he is doing amazing, you can ask me again once you have a couple months of riding on him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ginger - thanks 

Moxie - I'm breaking my new tall boots in.. they are very very painful.. haha so I would if I could

FGR - thanks so much for all the positive feedback, I appreciate it


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

No critique, but just wanted to say you two look lovely together  He already looks relaxed and happy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well you are very welcome. But it's all the truth. That horse is amazing. I can't believe him, what a steal! I'm sure you are Denny are going to go far!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks muchly, Missy!!

Tiff, I swear you're going to make me cry!!


VET CHECK FRIDAY, KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed. :wink: 

I'm glad you went ahead and got him despite all the flack you got for him being more expensive than other ottb's. It definately looks as though he's worth every dime!

The pair of you look great together!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Crossing my fingers! One more day! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny passed his vet check with FLYING colors!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay! Thats great! And hes so pretty!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

So happy to hear it! 

As someone who's never bought a horse before, is it the way things are usually done to pay for a horse, move them to your facility and then get the vet check? I always assumed the vet check was done beforehand.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

missy06 said:


> So happy to hear it!
> 
> As someone who's never bought a horse before, is it the way things are usually done to pay for a horse, move them to your facility and then get the vet check? I always assumed the vet check was done beforehand.


Depends on the seller/buyer relationship. In this case, the seller gave me a "30 day money back guarantee" so I had 30 days from the day he was dropped off to my facility for me to make a final decision. 
Most people do get the vet check first, but it's all dependent on the situation.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

awh, what a cutie.
hear ya about the pain with the ariat boots  Im still trying to break mine in properly as well!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He looks GREAT and that is wonderful about the vet check!!  Keep up the good work! No critique from me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics allie. He's a cutie. Love all the fall coloring with this boy. Congrats on your new guy  Better be posting some regular photos on here


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

super cute JDI. hes adorableee! wow i haven't been on in a WHILE but just before i left u mentioned selling maia.howd that go?what happend? anyways..u guys look great..no critique from me and i wouldn't anyways bc i suck at them.haha.but i just happened to notice...ur girth looks SUPER loose i nthe third pic.and i love the fallish pics! so cute!Congrats on him.and the vet check!


----------

